# 42" Led Buying Suggestion under 45000



## starzlove (May 27, 2015)

1. Budget?
*ans: 40-45k, * 
2. Display type and size?
*ans: Full HD, 42", **Preferable non 3D *
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*ans: watching HD content, and playing console games.*
4. Ports Required?
*ans: 2-3*
5. Preferred choice of brand?
*ans: none, whosoever after sale service is better.*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*ans: none*
7. Any other info that you want to share.
*ans: i have much concern about in transit damage of TV.*


----------

